

Typography in 8 bits: System Fonts - yankcrime
http://damieng.com/blog/2011/02/20/typography-in-8-bits-system-fonts

======
kabdib
The missing curly-braces in the Atari font made ports of C compilers a little
awkward. In '82, trigraphs hadn't made the scene yet, and my roommate used $(
.. $), but it was pretty ugly. In my opinion it was still way less ugly than
trigraphs, when they arrived ....

------
ghostDancer
A trip down memory-alley with the Atari and ZX-81 fonts. ;-) This is the same
person who has made Envy-code-R[1], my favourite font for the terminal and
text editors.

[1][http://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-cod...](http://damieng.com/blog/2008/05/26/envy-code-r-
preview-7-coding-font-released)

Edited to add a link to the font.

------
ilikepi
It's interesting how seeing the screenshots (for me specifically, the Atari
one and to a lesser extent the c64 one) can instantly trigger a flood of
memories and nostalgia. Wish I hung onto my XE, if for no other reason than to
mount it on my wall...

~~~
Bud
Entirely agree; fonts have great power that way. I was transported back to age
11 in my basement with an Atari 400, and to a friend's room who had a C64. All
kinds of details you've forgotten can come rushing back into active memory if
the right switches get flipped. Ah, the days of laboriously typing in BASIC
programs...

~~~
Luyt

      POKE 53280,0
      POKE 53281,0
    

That would make the background of the screen black on the C64. I really hated
the default blue background (coming from the PET and S100 systems), but
otherwise I very much liked the C64. I would always issue these POKEs after
powering it on. Later I burned my own patched KERNAL ROM which would make the
screen background black by default. Later, after my C64 died, I transfered
this EPROM into my dad's SX-64, which is still sitting in his attic and
sometimes powered up to see if it still works. It does ;-)

------
rbanffy
Not 8-bits, but for the Lisp-machine nostalgic:
<http://www.eurogaran.com/downloads/lispmfont/>

~~~
RodgerTheGreat
Reminds me of Monaco.

~~~
rbanffy
Now, all want a faithful 327x font.

A 2260 would be cool too. <http://www.nfrpartners.com/comphistory/2260a.htm>

------
tricky
How about a 2 bit font:

▀▄▀ █▄█ █▀█▀█ █▀█▀█ ▀▄▀

~~~
lancer383
Let's see it with "9 > 8"

;)

